# what happened to Nick's thread needing advice



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Nick is the one that found a burner phone in his wife's car

Don't tell me it was a troll???

oh man a lot of time went into that thread,


----------



## italianjob (May 7, 2014)

Looks like it was another troll, this one was quite good....


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yes....The BS was handling himself so well. I figured it was to good to be true


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

:tool:


----------



## brendanoco (Aug 6, 2014)

ah man that sucks......Jim is still a pri*k though


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

The narrative of troll threads are usually quite a bit different from your standard thread.

1.) Scenario is a little too unreal -as in BS is the poster boy of ALPHA DOG betrayed spouse who makes no mistakes.

2.) Things happen too damn quickly.

..


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

what happened? did he post a final message exposing it?


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Troll? Oh well....I still have a mind movie in my head of Nicks hot wife coming home from her dance class and shakin' it......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

ReidWright said:


> what happened? did he post a final message exposing it?


Yep. He found dear old wifey with the three clowns.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

Ah man....that thread had become my reality tv (which I don't do). I just sat down with a cup of tea, to catch up on the latest. Actually, I had a thought about halfway through it that Nick seemed to be handling things too well, etc., and wondered if it were indeed true.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

As soon as he found the burner phone so quickly I was suspicious. Looks like rookie got banned for nothing.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Man I got took by that one. Didn't know Rookie was banned for it.
All I recall was him saying guys was beta and had no integrity for snooping with electronics.
Ohhh, he did spend more time on that than advice tho.


----------



## Vulcan2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

That did move too fast. 

Getting banned for a brutal tj is not nothing - pages of repetitive advice not to snoop really was disruptive.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

That sucks. Shame on me I was taken in. I wonder how it was figured it out.

Agreed - whenever things move fasttttt it's too good to be true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

To the troll - nicely done.


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

Seriously!!! This is the second thread i have been involved in like this and i only joined a couple of weeks ago. Not sure im going to bother anymore.


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

Very sad, that an individual would entertain himself in this way.

Even though it turned out to be a troll thread, those who contributed gave good common sense advice that would be helpful for catching a cheater.

In a way I'm glad it was fiction, I have to admit I was concerned for "nick" and it's good to know there's one less betrayed spouse than there has to be.

btw....troll you're an *******.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Rohitvikash said:


> To the troll - nicely done.


Disagree. The person did achieve their goal, but I won't give them kudos for that. All they did was toy with people's emotions and dredge up painful memories for some and once again betray and belittle a group of betrayed.

It is getting to the point that so many are starting to troll this forum that people will be unwilling to offer advice for fear that they get "taken" again. All that will do is limit advice to those that truly do need it and make everyone leery to respond.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

bfree said:


> As soon as he found the burner phone so quickly I was suspicious. *Looks like rookie got banned for nothing.*


Rookie was banned for his behavior, the thread being fake had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Did he get thrown out? I don't remember a troll deleting his own thread. If I were a troll that's not how I would end it.

I like trolls better than having to read through a thread jack or endless speculation when a poster takes time away.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw, does anyone know if Mach was perma banned and why he was banned?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Chaparral said:


> Btw, does anyone know if Mach was perma banned and why he was banned?


Yes, he was. And I'm not going to comment giving speculation as to why. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

How is it POSSIBLE to get enjoyment out of that?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> Btw, does anyone know if Mach was perma banned and why he was banned?


Mach was perma banned, here's my speculations why.

Told Amplexor to F off.
Told Coffee Amore that coffee sucks.
Got into it with a radical feminist one time too many.
Turned out he was actually a 15 year old pimple faced kid posting from his mothers basement.
Hit on another member via PM.
Did something worthy of a minor ban but had been banned so many times the mods decided to make it permanent.
Turned out to be a (insert despised sub-group here) and was banned out of simple prejudice.

Feel free to pick whatever one matches your own prejudices. I'm going with the coffee one myself, I've liked that explanation ever since I made it up.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

Just musing here........ whether "Nick" was real or not, did it matter to "us", really? It wasn't your life or my life and spouse and problem. We gave advice or read with interest--him being "real" or not didn't have anything to do with what we were doing. I know those that tried to help "Nick" and his at-the-time seemingly real situation might feel a little used, so I feel badly for them for that, but in the end--if he'd played it on out and we never found out he was a troll....would that have matter either? 

Guess I'm feeling too philosophical today......


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> Did he get thrown out? I don't remember a troll deleting his own thread. If I were a troll that's not how I would end it.


Trolls don't delete their own threads. They keep right at it until they get discovered and banned. If they're being taken too seriously, they'll spice things up to the point where people do start questioning their story. They WANT to be found out, that's what gives them the satisfaction- they can say "I got all of you!"

The typical troll on here is probably already thinking about their next thread long before the ban message appears on their screen.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

Let's be careful not to label everyone a troll. I was called a troll many times when I was first posting here. Maybe if I had a better understanding of the truth and reality my posts would have made more sense. I also got temporarily banned for swearing at the people calling me a troll. And the things that I was told that identified me as a troll were all very real things that I had to cope with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

JMHO, it's not so bad if there is a troll thread out there. So long as the advice is sound and people post with honest intentions, a lot of good can come from it. I think there are more troll threads in CWI than anyone realizes. However, I'd bet that there are a lot of people who lurk and were helped by various examples of problems - real or not. Let's be honest, a number of troll threads on here are reflections of what happens IRL. There are only so many templates of problems out there.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> number of troll threads on here are reflections of what happens IRL.


That's why people hate troll threads as it is so true to actuality that it feels as though one's hurt, pain, pride, marriage, and overall life are being mocked for nothing more than entertainment.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> Let's be careful not to label everyone a troll. I was called a troll many times when I was first posting here. Maybe if I had a better understanding of the truth and reality my posts would have made more sense. I also got temporarily banned for swearing at the people calling me a troll. And the things that I was told that identified me as a troll were all very real things that I had to cope with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've been called a troll. The poster never mentioned his reasons anyway. 

I'm here on TAM simply because I can interact with those who have been through the grinder. We all swarm to a new thread with the hope that we can help someone out. It makes us feel good, wanted, needed. Something as a BH I have dealt with is the feeling of being a loser, unwanted. So many people get married, only I got fu*ked. Offering my viewpoints to someone is my way of convincing myself that I do have something useful to offer, I'm not a waste of space. There will be trolls, like there are cheaters. But I don't think I'll stop posting on threads because I need my dose of validation.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> That's why people hate troll threads as it is so true to actuality that it feels as though one's hurt, pain, pride, marriage, and overall life are being mocked for nothing more than entertainment.


3 years ago when I started googling for location specific infidelity stories, I got results like my best friend's hot wife, neighbor's new bride, etc etc. Simply works of fiction for wanking. The BH was either dumb, naive, boring in the bedroom department, or working away from home. Never a good father, a loving husband, a provider for the family. He existed solely for a quick laugh. 

I don't mind trolls. Our spouses have done enough. What can someone behind a keyboard do to aggravate the situation any further? If they can provide some entertainment, great.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Rohitvikash said:


> What can someone behind a keyboard do to aggravate the situation any further?


Trigger, when you find out it is all a staged set up! At times like others have said, you feel a sense of validation and self worth when you help someone to get through and hopefully avoid the full extent of the pain you have felt. Then you find out it is all a joke for someone's "fun" and it makes you feel "off" yet again. The feelings come from within as it sits up the feelings of being duped by your WS.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Before the crash,two posters exchanged PMs, expressing suspicion that Nick's narrative did not hold up. He is not a star student of a community college creative writing class.

Mach is gone but we have a thread on the psychopharmacology of sex


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

Trolls are an example of folks that gain enjoyment from deceit and mind games. If anything trolls walk amongst us everyday and despite the games they play, they do a service in an ironic way. 

Cheaters are real life trolls, never mind the fictional trolls on a forum. Trolls exist in every aspect of society, from a spouse, a "friend", elected official,....etc...

Too bad that in real life, real trolls are not banned as easily as being deleted from an Internet forum.

Seems as though Internet forums have a higher standard for being deceived by bogus posters than main stream society has for infidelity.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Look how many people are listed as reading a section of TAM compared to how many are posting. Troll or not many people are getting good advice. Too bad this resource wasn't around a long time ago.


----------



## rustytheboyrobot (Nov 20, 2013)

I post here because until I went through infidelity myself I had no understanding if it. I've spent the last year devouring books on relationships, attachment, marriage, etc.. Everything I can find I read. Since I was once clueless I like to believe that I can offer advice that might make a difference. I know it probably won't. Typing it up helps me understand it better. Should I ever be stupid enough to get married again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alecto (Sep 16, 2012)

Nick's thread started out pretty realistically, but it seemed odd that the OM would so willfully try to destroy himself by carrying on an affair with the wife of his near-boss. That was the red flag, and it took some time for it to be clearly described, which is why the thread continued so long. Not like the cousin incest thread, which seemed trollish early on.

It is too bad that so many posts with good advice were deleted with the thread.


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> Before the crash,two posters exchanged PMs, expressing suspicion that Nick's narrative did not hold up. He is not a star student of a community college creative writing class.
> 
> Mach is gone but we have a thread on the psychopharmacology of sex


Is that was the thread was? A story for a college student? 

I didnt think it was a troll thread but the thing that surprised me was the number of views the thread was getting compared to the other threads in CWI.


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

Rohitvikash said:


> I've been called a troll. The poster never mentioned his reasons anyway.
> 
> I'm here on TAM simply because I can interact with those who have been through the grinder. We all swarm to a new thread with the hope that we can help someone out. It makes us feel good, wanted, needed. Something as a BH I have dealt with is the feeling of being a loser, unwanted. So many people get married, only I got fu*ked. Offering my viewpoints to someone is my way of convincing myself that I do have something useful to offer, I'm not a waste of space. There will be trolls, like there are cheaters. But I don't think I'll stop posting on threads because I need my dose of validation.


Thank you I feel exactly the same way. Makes me feel like im not alone.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Let's all finish Nicks story for him. Don't forget the clowns from the traveling circus.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

When he opened the boot of the car to find the phone two dozen clowns spilled out of the sports car, each wearing a sh*t eating grin having each banged his wife, leaving more than enough makeup on her clothing that Nick should have caught on much sooner that there was much more going on than just the thing with the friend.

Instead he bought her stories about clown strip joints and how there were only slap dances and squirts of seltzer and absolutely NO clown sex. It wasn't that kind of a joint.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rohitvikash said:


> To the troll - nicely done.


Not a troll POSWW got hit by the karma bus and Nick lived happily ever after

55


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> When he opened the boot of the car to find the phone two dozen clowns spilled out of the sports car, each wearing a sh*t eating grin having each banged his wife, leaving more than enough makeup on her clothing that Nick should have caught on much sooner that there was much more going on than just the thing with the friend.
> 
> Instead he bought her *stories about clown strip joints and how there were only slap dances and squirts of seltzer* and absolutely NO clown sex. It wasn't that kind of a joint.


:lol::rofl: I'll bet it's fun inside your head. :smthumbup:


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm guessin' that this guy trolls posts because he cant afford to buy enough of those penis enlargement pills, to do him any good.

He'd have to buy so many, that he'd need a friend to cosign the loan for them... but he has no friends.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

rustytheboyrobot said:


> Let's be careful not to label everyone a troll. I was called a troll many times when I was first posting here. Maybe if I had a better understanding of the truth and reality my posts would have made more sense. I also got temporarily banned for swearing at the people calling me a troll. And the things that I was told that identified me as a troll were all very real things that I had to cope with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some very big and true threads were called trolls multiple times.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nick collapsed on the stairs from the garage to the house. He never felt so alone. And that's saying something given he was currently surrounded by two dozen clowns juggling, tumbling and taking inventory of various what some might consider entertaining props. Seltzer bottles for the aforementioned seltzer, colored balloons into which a clown might contort amusing animals, hats and flowers, extremely large bow tie and oversized floppy shoes and lastly the obligatory pie pans and whipped cream. 

at this moment nick's only comfort was knowing that for every POS clown in smeared face paint there were two or more tam members who viewed these props with the same suspicion and disgust. he wasn't alone after all. 

as a sense of alpha peace began to settle upon him Nick surveyed each of the clown and found that one of them stood out. head and shoulders below the others he stood snearing at Nick. Nick wanted to look away but could not. how did this freakshow become his life he wondered. thank God the people at TAM have seen and heard it all and would have real life personal experience with such a thing. they would tell him what to do. 

As it had been 3 days since he last posted he expected to go back to 37 pages full of speculation knowing that one of the people will have stumbled upon this very scenario through their acutely tuned intuition. he hoped that the dwarf clown hadn't escape them. it would be much easier to believe if it came from a long-standing Tam member first.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

we should publish a book of TAM LIBS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

No heaving bosoms or raging manhood?

BORING!


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: what happened to Nick's thread needing advice*



weightlifter said:


> No heaving bosoms or raging manhood?
> 
> BORING!


Well she did say clowns


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm building a story. I'm apparently a lousy troll wannabe, not going fast enough.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

The clowns all took off their clothes. Half were women who naturally decided to use trampolines. (NOW we have heaving bosoms) This turned the men on. (Now we have raging manhood)

Cue 1970s porno guitar.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

the anti-depressant quality of that song is appropriate.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

or wait do you mean rookie?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: what happened to Nick's thread needing advice*



weightlifter said:


> The clowns all took off their clothes. Half were women who naturally decided to use trampolines. (NOW we have heaving bosoms) This turned the men on. (Now we have raging manhood)
> 
> Cue 1970s porno guitar.


Boom chicka waa waa....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Nick was using British spelling. Remind us of anyone? He panicked when I asked him if he was British and denied it but said: "close."


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Nick was using British spelling. Remind us of anyone? He panicked when I asked him if he was British and denied it but said: "close."


Close? So he was French? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Close? So he was French?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nah. If he were French, he would have "gave up" posting on his thread long before he was found out.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Close? So he was French?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think he was a fellow Brit and thought: "Oops! Getting close to being found out!"

Or maybe Rosie? Because Rosie used British spelling, too.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I think he was a fellow Brit and thought: "Oops! Getting close to being found out!"
> 
> Or maybe Rosie? Because Rosie used British spelling, too.


Terrible behaviour!! Bollocks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some Canadians are like that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Nick sent me this pic of himself and asked me to post it. He says he misses you all...


----------

